# Wireless-N Router slowing down my internet..



## Rentack (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm aware that a router can slow your internet speed, but when I connect directly from my modem I can get about 50MB/S with Comcast Cable.

When I have my Linksys Wireless-N Gigabit Router, the initial speed will drop to about 20-30 MB/S, but when I go to check again in a few hours, it will be about 3 MB/S.

Is this normal? Is there something I can fix in my router config to change this? It's not really an issue unless I am p2ping or sometimes when I am playing PS3 online I am noticing some delays - but something I'd like to fix.

Model number is WRT310N V2

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Is the the speed the same wired or wireless.? There are things that we can try to speed up your bandwidth.

Change your router's Channel to a 1, 6 or 11 for a better signal, then try your connection.

For Wireless Issue => Try removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured.
Here's a guide=> Click on Start select Control Panel. Select the Network and Internet option and then click the Network and Sharing Center. In the tasks on the left click Manage Wireless Networks. Click your network name in the list, then right-click and select Remove Network. This will clear out the profile. Then go back to the Network and Sharing Center and click Connect to a network and reconnect to your network.

Pls. check your router's security, if it's WEP, changing it to WPA and see how your wireless connection is. You may even want to try removing it first, get a solid connection then put your Security back. WPA has the highest security, but if your connection is better with WEP, that's okay too.

Pls. post update.


----------



## Rentack (Dec 25, 2009)

I've got everything wired.

Will update in a bit. Thanks for the response


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you mention P2P, which is the kiss-of-death for many routers. The typical issues they slow down after a period and will eventually stop functioning.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

johnwill said:


> Well, you mention P2P, which is the kiss-of-death for many routers. The typical issues they slow down after a period and will eventually stop functioning.


I guess I've overlooked that one.


----------



## Rentack (Dec 25, 2009)

johnwill said:


> Well, you mention P2P, which is the kiss-of-death for many routers. The typical issues they slow down after a period and will eventually stop functioning.


Well the router is fairly new. Less than 3 months.

In my config, I have it listed in Wireless-G mode. Should it be in B or N? Or mixed? Does it matter if im wired?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Unless someone is leaching your bandwidth from the wireless side, there's no impact on wired connections by the wireless configuration.


----------

